# Favorite tip for trim/doors



## PaintSlave (Jan 9, 2011)

Porter's Breakthrough ltx s/g

I've been using a 410ff on a 695 @ around 1700 ( best ive found so far) I get tails. This isn't my rig, i'm used to my 395 cranked just below full blast with a 312ff and my sprays are tight. I have an assortment of tips so i can adapt to suggestions. I HATE tails damn it make them go away!! J/k..

Lots of chaos with other trades in and out, slowing me waay down. Took me all day to do 45 mins of work if i was alone.... Just venting lol

Anyone have some dope tricks to keeping the hose from getting tangled...>?
I've been doing the ring thing and carrying it, works for like 2 hours and then im cluster f#$%ed again.. 

What's YOUR favorite tip for waterborne enamels?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

ugh hate to admit that i've never used a sprayer but i haven't. what's a tail?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Depends on what u r spraying. Exterior latex paint on a summer day will be around 2,000 psi so your a little low. On a cool day more, and it depends on the tip and it's condition. Like all things it come with knowing what a good painter would know. Kind of 101 stuff.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use a 310 for trim, I would set the pump to a little around 1800


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

If your getting tails you need to thin the paint and or turn up the pressure.

Sometimes when I get tails in certain products I cant thin like coverstain,I'll just back the gun off a little bit and let it atomize a bit more in the air.

Works like a charm,sometimes I've found that tails will flow out if you back off an hit the substrate a little heavier.

How do you know what psi your spraying at,might be paint talk 101,but I never took that course,I've never had an airless with a pressure gauge on it,well that's not true,the old boss had one,but it was a convertible airless to conventional setup,the guage only worked on the conventional side I believe.

I just turn it all the way up,then back it off a little past halfway for trim,back it off less for walls,that kinda thing,I go by feel,never worried about knowing exactly what PSI I was running,I know not to run the thing at max pressure ever,that is all.

 Does that make me a hack,why is everything underlined all of a sudden.?


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Been using the Rac 5 Graco 311 tips for awhile and 311s in general for a few years. I've yet to use a FF tip but need to give it a shot soon. Is there an appreciable difference in overspray between the standard 311 and a similar sized FF tip?


----------



## Backroll (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the 211. why use anything wider than that for trim?too much waste otherwise.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I often adjust my pressure in small increments upward until I have the minimum amount of pressure needed to get a good spray pattern. 

If I understand correctly, using a higher pressure than what's needed results in higher waste.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

When you get tails increase the pressure.

It may take a little longer to set up but thin it 5% with water and I also like to add Floetrol at times....Of couse you want to strain the product while setting up...Then I play around with pressure,starting out around 1700-1800 for doors and trim.

I use a 212FF or 312FF for trim and 312FF or 412FF for doors...The door sides I'll switch to a 212FF.

Last week I was spraying siding and noticed tails at around 2000 psi....I turned the pressure up to around 2700 and the tails were gone...I was using 100' of hose so that might have also contributed to tails at the lower pressure.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

You are a bit low on pressure and what is the width of the door casings and base you are spraying with a 411? I don't use a 411 for interior so Im just curious what guys use them on inside.

Some paints you simply can't get away from tails.

Jenni these are tails


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Backroll said:


> I like the 211. why use anything wider than that for trim?too much waste otherwise.


Like was said if you adjust the pressure you won't waste as much. I used to use 211's all the time and once I switched to a 310 I have not used one in years.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am always amazed at even when pressure is only high enough to lose the tails, how much airborne overspray/bounce back there can be that spreads through an area. Even if you spray tight, it still goes everywhere which is why we mask as much as possible.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I am always amazed at even when pressure is only high enough to lose the tails, how much airborne overspray/bounce back there can be that spreads through an area. Even if you spray tight, it still goes everywhere which is why we mask as much as possible.


So true, hell I drop the ipod in the back pocket in an ottor box and put a rag over the top of the pocket and it still gets onto the cracks and crevices of the otter box.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> So true, hell I drop the ipod in the back pocket in an ottor box and put a rag over the top of the pocket and it still gets onto the cracks and crevices of the otter box.


These can clip on your belt loop. Sealed o-ring.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> These can clip on your belt loop. Sealed o-ring.


Thanks. The otterbox I use for my ipod is sealed as well and is water proof and crush proof. It is not penetrating the box but you can see build up after spray.


----------

